# Stereo LED display gone awol



## jerryheqaz (Mar 26, 2014)

The display on my stereo has suddenly stopped working. I can see the little leds moving, but they're are not lit - any ideas? Is this a common thing that afflicts car stereos? Could it be a fuse or something set with a combination of key presses?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are referring to. Typically, LED's do not move. So I don't know why they would be "moving" but not lit. If they are no longer working properly, there is likely a hardware fault/circuit failure. The only fuse would be for the entire radio, not just the LED's. And they typically cannot be turned on/off, but that would depend on the model.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please describe the problem more clearly. Also a picture might help.


----------

